# cornerbead box



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone used the cornerbead box that coats both sides of the bead at the same time. I was told the other day that i might be getting one but i can't find it anywhere online. Its from tapetech but i don't see it on there site. I thought I find out what there like before i get it.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

first you need to buy a box of compressed air or that tool won't work for you properly


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

how does that work then?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

You talking head or hopper? Go to All-Wall


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

> You talking head or hopper? Go to All-Wall


I don't think its either one. Its apparently like 2 flat boxes together, so both sides of the bead gets coated at the same time instead of just one. I was told its suppose to be about $800 Can. and made by tapetech.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

don't waste your money,they advertise those products like every job is a perfect situation,if there's 50 beads in a house,there's maybe ten you can use that machine on,think arch ways,backs of closets.offsets etc.
I could coat a 8' bead - 1st coat in under 10 seconds with a curve trowel and hawk if i wanted to fly.1st coat don't half t]o look nice,it's a filler coat/leveling,get good with a hawk and trowel or pan and knife and GIT R DUN


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

> don't waste your money,they advertise those products like every job is a perfect situation,if there's 50 beads in a house,there's maybe ten you can use that machine on,think arch ways,backs of closets.offsets etc.
> I could coat a 8' bead - 1st coat in under 10 seconds with a curve trowel and hawk if i wanted to fly.1st coat don't half t]o look nice,it's a filler coat/leveling,get good with a hawk and trowel or pan and knife and GIT R DUN


I was thinking it be stupid. I figured it be one of those that you use once and that is it. I'm not the one buying it so i figured why not give it a try and see if it actually saves time on the bead that i can use it on. I prefer coating them with a hawk and trowel but new tools are cool to try out.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

if you wanna try new things and ready to spend a few bucks ,
buy a pair of safety boots, a hard hat, a pole sander and a few hand sponge, a 11 inch trowel and a few knifes and give them to your wife this way it will be the faster way to get your beads and nails done and she will sand the room when it will be done
i think this is the best way to spend your hard earn money.


----------

